
Show HN: Snipit.io - Save and organize your code snippets in the cloud. - andreiduca
https://snipit.io
======
andreiduca
Create snippets in the web app, or use the browser extension to snip code
blocks directly from the pages you visit. Add custom tags and mark your
snippets as favorites, so you can easily find what you need. Group similar
snippets in lists and collections and keep everything organised. Register for
the closed beta and get early PRO access!

